# 2 Fragen zu Workspace und zur Anzeige



## Sibylle (27. Nov 2010)

Guten Tag,

leider ist es im Moment nicht mehr möglich beim Start von JAVA-Eclipse den Workspace festzulegen.
a. Gibt es eine Tastenkombination, die eine Festlegung des Workspace wieder zulässt?

bei einer Rabatt-Aufgabe kann es vorkommen, dass ein Rabattbetrag > 0 ermittelt wird, aber auch mal ein Rabattbetrag von 0.
In diesem Fall soll der Rabattbetrag im Frame nicht ausgewiesen werden.

Anzeige im Fall 1

Zwischensumme    1200
- Rabatt                 40
Endsumme            1160

Anzeige im Fall 2 ohne Rabatt

Endsumme            200

Wie lassen sich diese Anzeigealternativen erreichen?

Für Hilfen besten Dank im voraus.

Ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Sibylle


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Nov 2010)

Sibylle hat gesagt.:


> leider ist es im Moment nicht mehr möglich beim Start von JAVA-Eclipse den Workspace festzulegen.
> a. Gibt es eine Tastenkombination, die eine Festlegung des Workspace wieder zulässt?


Window-->Preferences--> oben links in dme Suchfeld "workspace" eingeben --> Startup and Shutdown - Workspaces --> Promtp for workspace on startup anklicken



> bei einer Rabatt-Aufgabe kann es vorkommen, dass ein Rabattbetrag > 0 ermittelt wird, aber auch mal ein Rabattbetrag von 0.
> In diesem Fall soll der Rabattbetrag im Frame nicht ausgewiesen werden.
> 
> Anzeige im Fall 1
> ...



So ohne weitere Infos oder Code schwer zu sagen. Sind das Labels die das anzeigen?


----------



## Sibylle (27. Nov 2010)

Hallo Basti,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Die Texte sind in Labels, die num. berechneten und damit veränderbaren Werte in Textfeldern.
Hilft diese Info weiter?

Gruß
Sibylle


----------

